# Euro Disney Parking



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Off to Euro Disney next week with the kids.

We are intending to stay in the car park for the couple of night s we are there. 

We are thinking of taking the bikes as well. Is it safe enough to leave bikes on the cycle racks of the motorhome (with a lock on as well) ?

Derek


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Should be alright...*

Hi Derek
We stayed there for a couple of days/nights in busy August and had our bikes on the cycle racks ok. 
We had them chained to each other, and the rack as well, but heard of no problems from other MH-ers (and there were lots of them!)
For info, the first night we arrived late and parked up outside the main entrance to the park with other motorhomes, on the right hand side just before the toll-gates, and all perfectly safe and amenable.
Have a great time ... make sure you do the "Aerosmith" ride.... can't recall the actual name but has huge guitar on the outside, can't miss it .... it has slightly more accelaration than your average motorhome .... :lol: 
cheers
John


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

We too have used the 'Aire' at Disney and had no issues apart from the noise of the street cleaners wizzing round till the early hours. There is something a bit freaky about being woken up by Disney music though so be prepared!!

Aside to your post and not wanting to go {offtopic} there was word last year that the practice of overnighting in the car park was now not allowed have they had a change of mind??

Have a good trip, the bikes will come in handy as the petrol station by the entrance/exit sells all manner of foodstuffs croissants etc but is a fair old walk!!


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just to report that camping in the carpark with your m/h is still going strong. 

Pity about the French owners who can't be bothered to drive the round the corner to dump their waste and just open their tank in the car park.

There was also there was a m/h which looked like a horse box that ran a generator each night we were there.

Also the kids vote the Aerosmith ride the best of our visit. You sure need your seatbelts!!

Derek


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Have fun Derek & kids.

We stayed there a couple of nights last year,no problems try & get to sleep before the roadsweeper lorries come round in the middle of the night though :lol: 

The aerosmith ride is called Rock"n"Rollcoaster, & there's a height restriction for kiddies.

Brilliant place


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Good to hear about the parking camper69.Thanks for that.  

steve


----------

